# Coffee makers?



## Kelty (May 6, 2017)

Sweetie and I have been living in this house just a little over 15 years, and we just fired up the third Bunn coffee maker this evening.
Do y'all have any favorite coffee makers?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kelty said:


> Sweetie and I have been living in this house just a little over 15 years, and we just fired up the third Bunn coffee maker this evening.
> Do y'all have any favorite coffee makers?


Welcome.

I tend to only make 1-2 cups at a time so use manual brewers including Hario V60, Kalita 185, Melitta, Wilfa pour over & Chemex (with Hario paper)...they all do the same job, so no favourite amongst these.

I generally only brew by immersion if I have plenty of time on hand.


----------

